# candy corn infused vodka



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

I would think maybe Sprite/7Up would mix well with that. Did you have to run it thru a filter like skittle shots, or does the candy corn pretty much all disolve?


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I was a bartender for over 10 years and I have no idea what you would mix that with. You have stumped me. Candy corn really doesn't have a flavor if you start looking at the recipe for it. It is corn syrup, sugar, water. More of a marshmallow flavor than anything I think. I think if you mix it with much you are going to lose the magic flavor that is candy corn.

Thinking out loud. Perhaps a "martini" type drink. 

Fill shaker with ice.
2.5 oz Candy Corn vodka
splash of Liqor 43 or maybe even Barenjager to enhance the sweetness
.5 oz half and half

Shake well and strain into martini glass. Not sure about a garnish.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

JBfromBS said:


> I would think maybe Sprite/7Up would mix well with that. Did you have to run it thru a filter like skittle shots, or does the candy corn pretty much all disolve?


I didn't filter..I didn't see a residue in the bottle.
I will check tomorrow and run it thru a filter if it needs it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Giles-that is what I was thinking that it may lose it's flavor.
I am still thinking of mixers..it taste good on it's own if you like straight liquer.


----------



## ldcattell (Oct 6, 2010)

You could make them into jello shots with orange jello, or even the kool-aid.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think that if you go with anything flavored orange, you will lose the candy corn flavor. I would bet that the vanilla schnapps is the way to go. Great idea, let us know what turned out??


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I pulled it out today to see what it looked like and tasted like.
there was a yellow look at the bottom I am assuming dyes in the candy.but when you shake it it looks cool the yello mingles with orange.
It taste just like candy corn so I may just do them as straight shots.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I made some a couple weeks ago. 
I mixed it with FF Vanilla Coffee Cream and Butterscotch Schnapps.
I also tried it with Baily's in place of the cream.
Both were super yummy!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Giles said:


> Not sure about a garnish.


Why, skewered candy corn on a toothpick of course!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Ya know I tried skewering candy corn on a toothpick a few nights ago and gave up. They kept breaking in half I think the toothpick was just a little too big for the little candy. 

I am going to look at the liqueur store and see if they have any olive skewers that are thinner and try again this weekend.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Aw, bummer! What if you heated the candy corn a little first?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I tried that too. There has got to be a way, it seems too simple. 
Maybe I will try a different brand, used Brachs last time. 

It would be too perfect!!!

Wouldn't it look so cute in this cocktail I made?


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

yum!! I found gummy candy corns that would skewer easily for you! http://www.candywarehouse.com/gummycandycorn.html

or just rim the glasses with orange sugar, and float a couple of candy corns??


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Candy corn is SUPPOSED to taste like honey but many brands often do not have real honey in them at all. I wold try http://www.barnonedrinks.com/drinks/by_ingredient/h/honey-vodka-547.html they have recipes for cocktails with "honey vodka." I would use one of these and just mix it up with your honey vodka. 

If you are going to make something on your own I STRONGLY suggest adding a little citrus in the form of lemon, lime or orange juice otherwise you will end up with a VERY sweet drink not everyone will be down with. Good luck!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just gave a shot of it to my sons gf and she loved it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mizerella said:


> I made some a couple weeks ago.
> I mixed it with FF Vanilla Coffee Cream and Butterscotch Schnapps.
> I also tried it with Baily's in place of the cream.
> Both were super yummy!


That sounds yummy!!!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> I tried that too. There has got to be a way, it seems too simple.


Pre drill them?  They would look really awesome in that drink! I think the gummy candy corn might be the way to go.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow! Really cool video on how candy corn is made and the history... once you get past the 19 seconds of advertising.
http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink2671.html


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't they have lil-peep style candy corns that you can use as a garnish?


----------

